# bluetooth hid mx5000 desktop [solved]

## XenoTerraCide

recently my logitech bt receiver died. apparently they are on backorder at logitech. so I've bought a usb bluetooth device. I'm trying to get my mx5000 keyboard and my mx1000 mouse to connect. but I seem to be failing... I think it's because of my lack of knowledge of bluetooth on linux. I'm not having much luck finding HID how to's either.  I have learned to some extent how to see if the usb bt receiver can see the devices. 

```
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0a5c:200a Broadcom Corp.

```

 I have all bluetooth support in networking built into the kernel. 

```
hcitool scan

        00:07:61:35:F6:18       Logitech MX5000 Keyboard

```

 it only seems to show the keyboard most of the time... I was able to get it to show the mouse once... I think I have to start the scan right after I press connect and while I'm moving the mouse or something... regardless I have the mouses mac here... it's on the bottom of the mouse.   :Wink: 

I can l2ping both devices regardless of what scan shows. 

I don't really know what I need to do next though.

btw I've edited /etc/conf.d/bluetooth

```
HIDD_ENABLE=true

# Arguments to hidd

HIDD_OPTIONS=""

# Run hid2hci (allowed values are "true" and "false")

HID2HCI_ENABLE=true

```

 and started the bluetooth daemons.

```
slave-i ~ # hidd --connect 00:07:61:36:0C:D1

Can't create HID control channel: Connection refused
```

```
lave-i linux # hidd --search

Searching ...

        Connecting to device 00:07:61:35:F6:18

Can't get device information: Host is down

```

----------

## HeXiLeD

Software

From gnome:

http://usefulinc.com/software/gnome-bluetooth

From kde:

http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net

Guides :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_setup_Bluetooth

www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth

List : http://www.holtmann.org/linux/bluetooth/features.html

kernel support

```
 <*> Support for Host-side USB                                                                                         

 [*]   USB device filesystem                                               

<M>   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support                            

<M>   OHCI HCD support                                                                                             

<M>   UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) suppor<M> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support   

 [*]   HID input layer support 

 [*]   /dev/hiddev raw HID device support      t

--- Networking support

 <*>   Bluetooth subsystem support

 --- Bluetooth subsystem support                                                                         

 <*>   L2CAP protocol support                                                                           

 <*>   SCO links support                                                                                 

 <*>   RFCOMM protocol support

 [*]     RFCOMM TTY support                                                                             

 <*>   BNEP protocol support                                                                             

 [*]     Multicast filter support                                                                       

 [*]     Protocol filter support                                                                         

 <*>   HIDP protocol support                                                                             

  Bluetooth device drivers  --->

 <M> HCI USB driver                                                                                       

 <*> HCI BCM203x USB driver                                                                                                 

 <*> HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver    
```

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```
net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth ~arch

net-wireless/bluez-libs ~arch

net-wireless/libbtctl ~arch

net-wireless/bluez-bluefw ~arch

net-wireless/bluez-utils ~arch

net-wireless/bluez-hciemu xarch

net-wireless/bluez-hcidump ~arch

net-wireless/bluez-firmware xarch
```

This info cames from here

All this info is related to a cellphone but if you check the link you see  more info there that might help you detect & fix your problem.

In any case just compare the kernel and drivers support  just to have an ideia about it.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

thx... I actually have read all but one of the guides you excplicitly listed. and am aware of the guide listing. being that this is a Human Interface Device issue using a gui app for managing would be stupid. I need these to work pre and without X11. good news I just got the keyboard working...  maybe I needed [*]   /dev/hiddev raw HID device support. because it's the only thing I didn't have (and I should have had it I need it for my apc ups that I haven't set up since re-install yet). bad news is I'm still having trouble with the mouse.

I've located this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_use_a_bluetooth_mouse

however the mouse still shows 

```
hidd --connect 00:07:61:36:0C:D1

Can't get device information: Host is down

```

but

```
l2ping 00:07:61:36:0C:D1

Ping: 00:07:61:36:0C:D1 from 00:10:60:AE:74:9F (data size 44) ...

44 bytes from 00:07:61:36:0C:D1 id 0 time 69.46ms

44 bytes from 00:07:61:36:0C:D1 id 1 time 15.02ms

44 bytes from 00:07:61:36:0C:D1 id 2 time 13.81ms

44 bytes from 00:07:61:36:0C:D1 id 3 time 15.06ms

44 bytes from 00:07:61:36:0C:D1 id 4 time 15.17ms

5 sent, 5 received, 0% loss

```

 maybe I could specify the mouse info somehow? perhaps I'm missing something for the mouse in the kernel?

this is for the keyboard but it may help someone help me. 

```
hidd show

00:07:61:35:F6:18 Bluetooth HID Boot Protocol Device [046d:b305] connected [boot-protocol]

```

----------

## XenoTerraCide

got it working... just had to keep trying

```
00:07:61:36:0C:D1 Bluetooth HID Boot Protocol Device [046d:b003] connected [boot-protocol]

00:07:61:35:F6:18 Bluetooth HID Boot Protocol Device [046d:b305] connected [boot-protocol]

```

 I hope it works on restart.

thx for the help hopefully someday this helps someone else. since I'm running bluez-libs & utils 3.5 I'm going to ask that it's moved into portage maybe.

----------

## Delphi

Hello.

I am trying to install Gentoo on my system which has an MX5000 Keyboard/MX1000 Laser Mouse bluetooth setup, using Logitech's BT Mini-receiver.

When I put in the LiveCD, everything works out nicely. I can use my keyboard and mouse as expected, then I begin following the handbook for installation.

I configure my kernel, finish setup, and reboot. When I reboot, everything works well, and my system comes to the logon prompt (console). I can't type anything at all.

I have enabled all the Networking -> Bluetooth Subsystem parts in my kernel as well as most of the Device Drivers -> USB Devices. The Logitech dongle is a USB bluetooth transmitter/receiver.

After this did not work, I tried searching around. I can't find anyone who has actually taken the time to specify exactly what is needed for the MX5000 duo that I am using. I was able to find a Gentoo Bluetooth Howto, which prompted me to install bluez-libs, bluez-utils, and bluez-firmware. That didn't help me at all either.

I tried disabling the bluetooth portion in the kernel (and leaving the bluez-*), but that didn't work. I tried just letting it be USB and not having the Bluetooth Subsystem enabled (and no longer starting bluez-* at boot), but that did nothing either.

I have had this keyboard and mouse working before, in October (I needed linux for a school project) and I do not recall ever having to install bluez-* stuff at all, I was able to make it just work through the kernel.

I am needing linux again for more school stuff and I would really like to use Gentoo. I've had a very on-and-off-again relationship with it, sadly. It's my favorite distro that I've tried, but always something seems to come up when I finally get it working.

As I need this system up as soon as possible, I am going to go ahead and install Ubuntu (quite a swing!), but I would like to be able to replace it with Gentoo ASAP, as well as figure out what I'm overlooking/doing wrongly.

Has anyone had experience with getting this keyboard/mouse combo to work? What did you need to make it work? Were you able to make it work without emerging any of the bluez-* packages?

Even if you have not had any experience with the MX5000 combo but have some suggestions/information/insight, please respond.

Thanks.

----------

## nixnut

merged above post here.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

nixnut this isn't at all related to mine, because you don't need bluetooth at all unless you are using a non logitech receiver. check your kernel compilation for usb. make sure you have the correct, either ohci or uhci drivers enabled. see if logitech is detected with lsusb.

----------

## Delphi

Hello again.

I have all the USB options enabled (OHCI, EHCI, UHCI, HID). It is recognized my lsusb both inside chroot as well as on the LiveCD. I can't check after boot up as I have no way to input any commands.

I have tried just about everything and it just will not work. Bluetooth Subsystem compiled-in, Bluetooth Subsystem + Bluez, Just Bluez, Just USB (not Bluetooth at all). It simply will not work. There has to be something that I am missing, because like Xeno said, I swear that the first time I had this combo working (with the Logitech dongle) I didn't have to install Bluez at all, and it "just worked".

I can't remember if I had compiled in Bluetooth Subsystem in the kernel at that point or not, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.

It works in the LiveCD just fine. It works on the Ubuntu LiveCD just fine as well as the installed (and updated) system.

Any more suggestions and/or help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.

----------

